# My "not so large" MAC Collection....



## TeresaEllis (May 17, 2010)

I am still in the process of building, i have hit a bump in the road though, and am unsure of what else to buy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 maybe you can suggest some goodies that you cant live without.

Im currently thinking about switching from palettes to pots, i dont care for the dusty mess left behind on the palette. idk 

My Perfume





Palettes 















MSF & Bronzers





Blushes





Eyeshadow pots










Lippies & polish
http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k1...f/DSCN1360.jpg

Foundations & Liners & Primers
http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k1...f/DSCN1357.jpg


I guess thats about it. lol




sorry if the pics are huge i attempted to resize, but idk if it worked.


----------



## ..kels* (May 17, 2010)

Great collection! Love your lipstick setup.. so cute! And I see Chanel foundation! Looove it.


----------



## beautylush (May 17, 2010)

Love it!  I love the fluidliners, try those?


----------



## miss_primer (May 18, 2010)

You have a great collection. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Senoj (May 18, 2010)

I like the collection and the trays that you have to organize them!


----------



## TeresaEllis (May 18, 2010)

Thank you!!! i really didnt think id get any responses, i mean some of you girls have AMAZING collections,  that make mine look tiny. 

the black trays came from a hardware store, they go inside of the big tool boxes to organize tools, or hardware. they have really came in handly. and they were cheap!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks again girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yall make me happy


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (May 18, 2010)

I love your collection!  It's great, you're a perfume addict like me.

Where'd you get those palettes?  I love them!


----------



## TeresaEllis (May 19, 2010)

coastal scents. i really like them. very thin.


----------



## bkgirl03 (May 19, 2010)

Great Collection!


----------



## AllThingsGirly (May 20, 2010)

I really like how your lipsticks are set up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great collection!


----------



## xxMiSsMaKeUpxx (May 20, 2010)

I love all your perfumes!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (May 20, 2010)

small but nice


----------



## Ellen1 (May 21, 2010)

I like the 3-level pink lipstick holder!


----------



## TeresaEllis (May 21, 2010)

oh thank you hun!!! i make those. contact me if youd like one, its just a little hobby.


----------



## peachsuns (May 21, 2010)

Very nice collection!
The lipstick stand is so cute!
Great job!


----------



## Tahti (May 21, 2010)

Your palettes are awesome!


----------



## keeks87 (May 21, 2010)

I am in awe of your palettes!


----------



## durellsgrl (May 24, 2010)

Wow. Very nice.


----------



## gemmel06 (May 25, 2010)

Nice collection


----------



## ktbeta (May 25, 2010)

Very nice! This is my ideal MAC collection size--small enough that I'll eventually get through all the products, but big enough that there isn't really a look I can't recreate. Congrats!


----------



## mariserinb (May 28, 2010)

love! since you don't like the dust on the palettes, maybe you can switch to ones that have plastic in between the pans so you can wipe it more easily? but the big ones you have are so prettyyyyyyy.....


----------



## munchkin86 (Jun 5, 2010)

Nice collection!


----------

